# Jefferson County Sheriff Association Benefit Fishing Tournament



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

JCSA Salt Water Fishing Tournament
*"COPS HELPING KIDS"*

The Jefferson County Sheriff's Association Salt Water fishing Tournament will be held on July 31, 2010.

Your participation in the JCSA 1st Annual Salt Water tournament will allow the association to continue to support the *Garth House *of Jefferson Countylocated in Beaumont, Texas. The association is committed to helping the children of Jefferson County. A portion of the money being raised will go towards a scholarship fund for children of JCSA members.

*CAPTAINS MEETING*
Friday July 30th from 7pm-10pm held at Sanderson's Restaurant in Nederland, TX.
Hors d'oeuvre, Cash Bar and door prizes 
Rules & Regulations will be reviewed for all entrants. There will be a maximum of three persons per team. 
*At least one member from each team must attend meeting.*

*Raffle tickets will be sold at meeting.*

*Tournament Day*
Saturday July 31st. 
*Food, raffles and door prizes for contestants at the weigh in. *
Weigh in will be held at Dick Dowling State Park located in Sabine Pass, TX.

*CASH PRIZES FOR STRINGER*
*In each category*
Redfish, Speckle Trout and Flounder 

*$1000* for *1st Prize*
*$ 750 *for *2nd Prize*
*$ 500 *for* 3rd Prize*
*Total payout $6750.00*

*JOIN THE JCSA FISHING TOURNAMENT TODAY*
Entry Fees are only $180.00 per team before July 15, 2010
Late entry fees $225.00 per team

*Send your entries to POB 20012 Beaumont, Texas 77720 or Contact one the following : Tony Viator Ph # 490-284-7934, Randy Walston Ph # 409-284-1078, Fletcher Pipkin Ph# 409-284-3647.*

*Official 2010 J.C.S.A. Tournament Rules​*

*1. ALL STATE, FEDERAL AND TEXAS PARKS & WILDLIFE REGULATIONS shall apply at all times and all SAFETY RULES & REGULATIONS shall be adhered to. The filing of a float plan is encouraged. All IFGA rules shall apply.*

*2. All fish must be caught by entrants using a rod & reel, or a pole & line, and during the dates and times of the tournament.*

*3. Frozen, mutilated or inedible fish will not be accepted for weigh-in. Fish must be in fresh & edible condition & in accordance with the tournament standards.*

*4. Entry fee will be $180.00 per team (3 angler's maximum) for teams entering before Wednesday June 30, 2010. Late entry will be $225.00 per team (3 angler's maximum), late entries will be accepted until July 15, 2010. Fishing begins at 5 am July 31, 2010*

*5.Weigh-in: Station opens at 9am and closes when all eligible fish have been weighed. The weigh in station will be at Dick Dowling Park. Tournament ends at 4 pm on July 31, 2010. No fish will be allowed for entry after 4 pm except for fishermen in line before 4 pm and recognized by the weigh master.*

*6. Winners will be subject to a Polygraph Examination (lie detector test) if requested by tournament director or be disqualified. Any contestant determined by the polygraph examiner or other tournament official to be intoxicated or on any type or illegal drugs at the time said contestant is required to take the polygraph examination, or in violation of tournament rules, will be disqualified from this and all future J.C.S.A. tournaments.*

*7. In the case of a TIE in weight, the longest total stringer length will win. Should a tie still occur, the stringer entered FIRST will be the WINNER. *

*8. All fishing will be limited to sport fishing boat; Fishing platforms, crew boats, commercial boats and helicopters are disallowed. Fishing, however, is allowed from fishing piers, jetties, and shorelines.*

*9. All persons aboard a boat MUST have valid tournament tickets or ALL persons aboard are disqualified.*

*10. Entrants must be present to weigh in fish.*

*11. THE TOURNAMENT COMMITTEE reserves the right to cancel day by day, the Contest for SAFETY REASONS. Once the Tournament starts, it will constitute a Tournament.*

*12. DECISION OF JUDGES IS FINAL: Failure to comply with these rules will result in DISQUALIFICATION. Judges will consist of TOURNAMENT COMMITTEE. In event of a dispute, JCSA liability shall be limited to the return of entry fees paid only.*

*13. Weigh-in will be held at Dick Dowling Park. You may truck your fish in to the weigh-in. YOU MAY FISH ANYWHERE.*

*14. Fish presented for weigh-in may be retained for further examination purposes by the tournament director or weigh-in master. All fish will be property of JCSA.*

*15. RULES FOR JUNIOR FISHING TOURNAMENT: 12 years and younger - no entry fee. All categories of fish listed on the Junior Division Board are eligible. The 10 largest eligible fish will be declared winners. ONE WINNER PER ENTRY. There is no minimum weight for fish in the Junior Division. Only Texas Parks and Wildlife Department regulations apply to minimum and maximum size. (No tagged fish.)*

*16. Protests must be filed in writing prior to final weigh-in time by the team Captain. $100 must accompany protest, to be returned if protest is deemed justified by Tournament Director. *

*17. YOU MUST BE PRESENT TO WIN ANY RAFFLE EXCEPT FOR THE GUN RAFFLE.*

*18. Any obnoxious, rude or disruptive behavior caused by the ingestion of alcohol or other substances will be grounds for DISQUALIFICATION from the Tournament and/or DISMISSAL from the Weigh-in Station, at the discretion of the Tournament Director.*

*19. No diving equipment will be allowed on a boat entered in the fishing tournament.*

*20. Weigh-in will close at 4 P.M. July 31, 2010. Awards and drawings will begin at 5 P.M. July 31, 2010.*

*21. If any person has a guide license or been paid or compensated as a guide in the last 12 months, he or she will not be eligible to fish the JCSA Tournament.*

*22. TICKET SALES: There will be no Exchange or Refund.*

*Prizes and Payouts*

*Adult Division will pay cash prizes for 1st, 2nd and 3rd place stringers in each of the following categories;*

*Speckle trout, Redfish and Flounder*

*1. $1000.00*
*2. $750.00*
*3. $500.00*

*Speckle Trout - 3 fish limit with no more than one fish over 25" per team*
*Redfish - 3 fish limit, all fish must measure in the "slot" 20-28"*
*Flounder - 3 fish limit, over 14"*

*Kids Division - 12 year of age and younger fish for free*

*Prizes and awards will be given to the largest fish in the following categories;*

*Speckle Trout, Redfish, Flounder, Croaker, Hardhead Catfish, Crab*

*All participants must be present to win!*

*- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - *
*Entry Form*

*Team Name __________________________ Team Captain _______________________*

*Address ________________________ City _________________St. ___ ZIP _________*

*Angler 1. ______________________ phone _______________ S, M, L,XL, XXL,XXXL*
*Angler 2. ______________________ phone _______________ S, M, L,XL, XXL,XXXL*
*Angler 3. ______________________ phone _______________ S, M, L,XL, XXL,XXXL*

*Please clip & mail this completed form accompanied by a check for $180.00 before Wednesday July 15, 2010 for early entry. Late entries will be accepted with this completed form if accompanied by a check for $225.00 if mailed and received after July 15, 2010. No late entries entries will be accepted after July 25, 2010. Please make checks payable to Jefferson County Sheriff Association (J.C.S.A.) P.O. Box 20012 Beaumont, Texas 77720 *

*The weather is Captain's Choice and fishermen fish at their own discretion and accept full responsibility for their OWN crew and boat. In case Tournament day is cancelled, the contest will be held the following Saturday, August 7, 2010.*


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

Update on the tournament. We have extended the entry dealine to July 30, 2010 and they will be no late fees for entry. Cost is $180.00 per team. Come join the fun and win some money for a good cause! www.copshelpingkids.com


----------

